# Fun from Today



## EBorraga (Aug 12, 2018)

A few from today


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 13, 2018)

I can see some nice pens there. A good day!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 13, 2018)

Those look great.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 13, 2018)

Some fantastic looking blanks and pens Ernie. Great job.


----------

